# Dados de RUEMAs e EMAs indisponíveis



## Mistral (6 Jul 2013 às 19:37)

Depois de muito tempo afastado do fórum e da meteorologia voltei a interessar-me pelo assunto graças ao meu novo "brinquedo", um telemóvel Android (outra história para outro post) 

Tenho tentado obter informações na página do IPMA mas sempre que vou lá há uma quantidade enorme de RUEMAs e mesmo algumas EMAs (Amareleja, por exemplo) que dizem sempre "Informação Indisponível". Estou farto de tentar mas independentemente da hora do dia nunca existem dados disponíveis.

Alguém sabe o que se passa? É um problema temporário, falta de manutenção com a crise, o quê?


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jul 2013 às 20:26)

Provavelmente estiveram offline nesses dias. A minha querida S.Pilar foi-se ao ar hoje, blaaah


----------



## Mistral (6 Jul 2013 às 23:36)

Esses dias tem sido todos os dias desde que começou a onda de calor


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jul 2013 às 00:21)

Pois, e logo agora que fazia falta os dados duma Amareleja ou Elvas


----------



## actioman (7 Jul 2013 às 01:43)

Skizzo disse:


> Pois, e logo agora que fazia falta os dados duma Amareleja ou Elvas



É realmente uma pena e afirmo mesmo uma vergonha!

No caso concreto da que está na minha cidade, Elvas, desde as 08h do dia 30 de Maio que deixou de dar qualquer tipo de informação.
E agora desde que passaram a IPMA estão menos abertos a responder, pois já enviei um mail a reclamar da situação há umas 3 semanas e nem resposta  obtive, coisa que nunca antes tinha acontecido. O que não deixa de ser um contra-senso, pois supostamente prestam um serviço publico que é pago por todos nós e que deve ter como objectivo servir-nos a todos nós!

No fundo é uma pena ver a meteorologia ser tão mal tratada pelos organismos estatais. Mas num país no estado em que está o nosso, sinceramente pouco ou nada me admira. 

No entanto e puxando a brasa a minha sardinha, na Amareleja que eu saiba não há alternativa, já em Elvas tens a minha estação. 

Abraço.


----------



## Mistral (7 Jul 2013 às 01:57)

Como dizes, já nada me admira neste país. Daí não me admirar nada que haja problemas no sistema informático e eles não tenham orçamento ou pessoal suficiente para arranjá-lo e tenham outras prioridades. 

Já nem quero pensar na estação em si, pois uma EMA a funcionar deficientemente há tanto tempo ou não fucnionar estaria ao nível de uma qualquer república das bananas...


----------



## Thomar (7 Jul 2013 às 09:50)

Neste evento de calor extremo, faltam dados de várias estações tradicionalmente muito quentes:
– Tomar (Valdonas);
– Alvega;
– Amareleja;
– Elvas
Talvez no relatório mensal de julho venham os valores que essas terras atingiram???


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jul 2013 às 15:19)

Era necessário que houvesse manutenção regular destas estações.
Terá o IM\IPMA contactado membros do nosso fórum para colaborar na manutenção das mesmas?!


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jul 2013 às 16:48)

Pelo menos nas grandes cidades não há desculpa, tenho a certeza que seria facílimo encontrar alguém que arranjasse a S.Pilar... ou só em Lisboa é que existem técnicos?


----------

